# DIETING TO LOSE BODYFAT!!



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys I have just started a keto diet on monday and I'm gonna keep this forum involved of the progress. I weighed myself on monday morning and the scales stated 13.08st & 26.3% body fat, I am looking to reduce this body fat to around 12/15%. I am open to any help or criticism to help me in my efforts to reduce this ghastly bodyfat.

Monday

10.30 2 boiled eggs, 3 slices of bacon

12.45 1 chicken fillet, broccoli

16.20 4 egg omelet with ham

17.00 Training - Legs/Shoulders

19.00 1 tin of tuna in brine

Tuesday

06.40 2 egg omelet with ham

10.40 1 boiled egg, 3 slices of bacon

12.40 2 burgers in gravy

16.20 1 chicken fillet, broccoli

17.30 Training - Football


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

Hi mate, bookmarked this as I'm planning on doing one myself in a few weeks. I'm currently 13'13, bodyfat in the high teens I'm guessing.

What kind of training are you doing, and any cardio apart from your footy training?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

That diet has made me feel rather sick!

I would say knock the bacon and all pork products on the head as its a poor source of protein.

IMO this would be better.

Meal 1:6 whole omega eggs, spinach

Meal 2:8 ounces chicken, brocoli, 10 grams fish oil

Meal 3: 8 ounces lean steak, green beans

Meal 4: Whey shake, 10 grams fish oil, fiber powder

A diet should be healthy not only make you lose weight.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You're not eating enough mate

More quantity and frequency

Why are you not eating at night?

Look to add

More veg along with mackerel,salmon,sardines,liver,beef,nuts,oils,full fat cream,butter etc

Lose the gravy


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

firstly good luck with your diet Sharoots, but i agree with Con that it could do with a bit of adjustment.

First thing i noted is that your times for the meals are all over the place, and really poor nutrition after training on tuesday - nothing!

If you can only fit in 4 meals a day (nothing wrong with that its what suits my times, but i believe trying to get another 1 would be good) try and get the times more even across the whole day, if you are doing 4 meals something like 08:00, 12:00, 16:00, 20:00 or another more even split to suit your day yours seem way too crammed in.

Also i hope those burgers were home made from a lean mince because the junk in most shop burgers is not the greatest at all. Gravy also has a high carb count its mostly cornflour, knock that on the head as well.

As Con said you still need it to be a healthy diet as well as a fat loss diet. I swallow a multivitamin with iron each night, less than a quid for loads from any supermarket just to make sure the body is getting all the basic essentials, its a weird old diet keto. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Con said:


> That diet has made me feel rather sick!
> 
> I would say knock the bacon and all pork products on the head as its a poor source of protein.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate. I only chose the bacon for variety with the eggs I will drop the bacon totally. I was told to take more meals though as you have only 4, I was also told to drop protein shakes:confused1:

Does this sound ok

06:40 6 egg omelet

09.40 4 whole omega eggs

12.40 chicken/steak with green veg

15.00 protein shake or tin of tuna

18.00 chicken or steak with green veg

I would also like to include the fish oil as you've mentioned but know little about it. Are these in capsules or liquid? Are you talking about e.g cod liver oil or something like that?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys just back from football training I have just finished one last meal of 1 chicken breast and broccoli


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Ribeye said:


> firstly good luck with your diet Sharoots, but i agree with Con that it could do with a bit of adjustment.
> 
> First thing i noted is that your times for the meals are all over the place, and really poor nutrition after training on tuesday - nothing!
> 
> ...


Yes mate the burgers were homemade, Its not something I would eat but I didn't bring enough into work today and had to go for something in the company canteen. I'll not be eaten them again.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. I only chose the bacon for variety with the eggs I will drop the bacon totally. I was told to take more meals though as you have only 4, I was also told to drop protein shakes:confused1:
> 
> Does this sound ok
> 
> ...


you dont have to drop protein shakes. they are fine on this diet your are following as long as its protein alone and minimal carbs.

its better to take omega fish oils you can buy 3/6/9 variety

i just use omega 3's and take one with every meal

some people may take a dose all at once or may spread it out throughout the day, thats up to you at the end of the day mate


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

If you wish to hit ketosis then drop the shakes and it will be easier. If you just want to low carb but not hit ketosis its fine.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys, I haven't been able to keep the forum up to date with the fat loss on keto due to my wife giving birth to a little girl. I have been sticking to the diet with minimal carbs and loads of protein and fats. I weighed myself today which was 9 days from the day I opened this thread and I now weigh 12.10st. I have only been to the gym today since last week so no cardio etc. Although my weight has dropped it seems as if my bodyfat % has risen can anyone give me some advice as to why this is happening?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations on the new birth :]

I would not worry about the risen bf%. This happened to me after my first two weeks then it started to drop. Your level of hydration also contributes to the results I believe.

Stick at with the added cardio and take the measurement again in a months time. If it has still increased or not dropped then something must be wrong, unless you can clearly see some loss visually.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks mate she's another addition to the family

When u talk about hydration are you talking about how much I should be drinking?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

http://new-fitness.com/body_fat_measuring.html

"Using BIA to estimate person's body fat assumes that the body is within normal hydration ranges. When a person is dehydrated, the amount of fat tissue can be overestimated. Factors that can affect hydration include not drinking enough fluids, drinking too much caffeine or alcohol, exercising or eating just before measuring, certain prescription drugs or diuretics, illness, or a woman's menstrual cycle. Measuring under consistent conditions (proper hydration and same time of day) will yield best results with this method."

Thats assuming you are using that method :]


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes mate, I'm using electronic scales and weighing myself in the morning, I have to say I didn't expect to lose the amount of weight I've lost in 9 days, but I'm glad, I just want the bodyfat down too


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

I am now in ketosis, :thumb: :thumb : I done the test about 15 mins ago and it read Faible 0.15.

For in order for me to stay in ketosis should I stick to my diet, or should I drop even more carbs to get a stronger reading?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Nah mate stick with what your doing. I dont really think the deepness of your ketosis is a major factor. The point is now your using fat for fuel primary. Although I could always be wrong. Good work.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

adesign said:


> Nah mate stick with what your doing. I dont really think the deepness of your ketosis is a major factor. The point is now your using fat for fuel primary. Although I could always be wrong. Good work.


Thanks mate I was starting to panic a bit when the scales read that my bodyfat % had increased yesterday. Is the bodyfat as quick to come off as the weight?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Weight is a bit of an illusion. I think each gram of glycogen holds 3.7g of water (think I saw Pscarb mention that?) so if your low carbing you will be losing a hell of a lot of water from that as your depleting yourself of it all. Thus your weight will decrease but that isnt fat loss. Maybe because you have lost all that water, your water retention levels are at dehydration levels and that's why the device is giving an increased reading? Just use the mirror as your main guide and your clothing.

In terms of actual fat loss I think you should be losing around 2-3lb a week and thats very sensible. Maybe more in the first phase.

What ever happens each week, may it be 2lbs or 0.1lbs its always better to be progressing than regressing IMO.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

adesign said:


> Weight is a bit of an illusion. I think each gram of glycogen holds 3.7g of water (think I saw Pscarb mention that?) so if your low carbing you will be losing a hell of a lot of water from that as your depleting yourself of it all. Thus your weight will decrease but that isnt fat loss. Maybe because you have lost all that water, your water retention levels are at dehydration levels and that's why the device is giving an increased reading? Just use the mirror as your main guide and your clothing.
> 
> In terms of actual fat loss I think you should be losing around 2-3lb a week and thats very sensible. Maybe more in the first phase.
> 
> What ever happens each week, may it be 2lbs or 0.1lbs its always better to be progressing than regressing IMO.


Have you been losing around the 2% mark of bodyfat? Another thing I've noticed is that I seem to have a lot more energy, were as before I was falling asleep after work for an hour or so. The funny thing is I'm getting less sleep now as I'm getting up through the night with the baby:confused1:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Many people find they have a lot of energy once in ketosis. Low carbs without being in ketosis though is another story I believe!

Yeah I seem to be losing around 2.5lb a week. I was 25.5% on 27th of May. Now I am around 15.2%. As explained though these readings ain't that accurate but its an indication. Mirror along with progress pictures are good!

Its good that you have noticed the increased energy, even with the new born which I bet is making a lot of difference! Shows that you are suited to this form of weight loss.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

adesign said:


> Many people find they have a lot of energy once in ketosis. Low carbs without being in ketosis though is another story I believe!
> 
> Yeah I seem to be losing around 2.5lb a week. I was 25.5% on 27th of May. Now I am around 15.2%. As explained though these readings ain't that accurate but its an indication. Mirror along with progress pictures are good!
> 
> Its good that you have noticed the increased energy, even with the new born which I bet is making a lot of difference! Shows that you are suited to this form of weight loss.


Mate thats really good bodyfat loss!! :thumb: How long has it taken you?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers mate I'm positive you ll be the same! It has been 13 weeks and 3 days since I started cutting. Still a long way to go but time flies. With your new born your diet will most likely not be your primary thought which is a good thing as long as you have the right eating habits. Time will seem to go a lot quicker then also!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Only been in ketosis once since starting this diet, I have only had 3 meals today would this contribute to me not getting into or staying in ketosis?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Give it a few more days with what your doing. If its not working still then up the fats. 1.5 times the amount of protein in some cases. Can lower that then once in the keto state.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

adesign said:


> Give it a few more days with what your doing. If its not working still then up the fats. 1.5 times the amount of protein in some cases. Can lower that then once in the keto state.


What other fats should i take, I only reached keto once and that was after taking double cream. Any suggestions? I am also eating the macadamia nuts hackskii recommended which are high in fat too. What fats are you taking?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Best forms of fat that I know of come from oily fish, fish oils from capsules, seeds (flax, sunflower etc), nuts (almonds, macadamia), oils (coconut oil, olive oil), coconut milk. Mince beef is decent enough. Most other foods as long as it isn't trans fatty fats your good to go. MCT fats are ideally what you want. I'm not always in ketosis, far from it recently. I had a relaxed week last week so now I'm back on it.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

What would a typical day for you be in terms of diet?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Most days I try to eat:

4 whole eggs + 5 or so almonds

200g of chicken + almonds

2 eggs

200g of mince beef made into burgers or fried

any meats

I cook everything in coconut oil and add cheese on most things. Somedays i eat more somedays I may eat less but the actual foods stay pretty static. I would not say this is a great keto diet but its working for me and I can stick to it easy.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

This is typical day for me:

4 whole eggs

8oz chicken or steak

8oz chicken or steak

4 egg ham & cheese omelet

100g sliced turkey

I snack on the macadamias. I also pan fry the chicken in olive oil then fire in some nandos for a bit of a kick. Still no joy getting into ketosis! Does it matter how many meals should be eaten? Some days I eat less but still eat hardly any carbs, the most carbs probably come from the nando's sauce but thats it.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Adesign I just PM'd you


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys I've been on a low carb diet for nearly two weeks and I have only been briefly in ketosis twice. My aim is to keep in ketosis so that I burn bodyfat. My diet consists of eggs, lean meat, macadamias and plenty of water, I am going shopping later and want to know if there's anything else I should be adding to make me stay in ketosis i.e fish oils etc


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

I also don't eat bread, pasta or rice and have one cheat meal at the weekend


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone any advice??


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Just seen Omega 3-6-9 capsules in Holland & Barrett. Would these be a good addition to keep me in ketosis because of the high fats?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Bump Bump

Will these omega 3-6-9 help to stay in ketosis, if so does it matter if it capsules or liquid???


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about the 3/6/9s

Have you tried adding fish into your diet?

Avocado? Or maybe some different nuts? Walnuts?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

FattusMannus said:


> Not sure about the 3/6/9s
> 
> Have you tried adding fish into your diet?
> 
> Avocado? Or maybe some different nuts? Walnuts?


I eat tuna for the fish. I really cant eat too much fish as it makes me wretch. The macadamia nuts Hackskii proposed are very high in fat with low carbs.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

so when is your refeed day?

Saturday?

I find that cardio early on helps get me in ketosis.

Went swimming yesterday and might go again or gym tonight to push myself into it!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

I had a refeed day on Friday but I will keep it to Saturday. I haven't got around to cardio in the morning as my wife only gave birth to a new baby last week, even when I go back to work next week I couldn't get doing cardio as I leave for work at 7am and no gyms are open etc.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Get a better gym - mine opens at 6 

Or just run? Or cycle?

Also on the Nuts:

WALNUTS 100g 69fat 3carb 16protein

Nuts macadamia 100g 76fat 14carb 8protein


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

FattusMannus said:


> Get a better gym - mine opens at 6
> 
> Or just run? Or cycle?
> 
> ...


There's no other gym about, as regards to the cardio it would mean up and ready for about 05.30 go for a jog etc then back get breakfast get showered then travel into work. Its no good for me personally with all the kids etc. I will be going back to kickboxing on friday so that high intensity work out will be good, plus I do cardio on my off days.


----------

